# Audio alta fidelidad en el auto/carro



## NEO101 (Sep 20, 2006)

Buenas!
Estoy proyectando armar un sistema de audio Hi-Fi en el auto (si si, ya sé que no es algo normal. pero sinó no tendría tantas dudas y complicaciones!    ).
El problema radica en que los circuitos de alta fidelidad usan tensiones mayores de 12V.
Por otro lado, tengo ahora la duda acerca de si una fuente conmutada para poder usar esos circuitos Hi-Fi no me terminará metiendo ruido y arruinando todo.
El circuito Hi-Fi que tengo visto es:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm
Respecto a la fuente conmutada, estoy tratando de desasnarme aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5436.html

Ahora bien, hay circuitos No Hi-Fi para 12 V como este:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/amp55/index.htm

Las preguntas serían:
¿Si uso un circuito Hi-Fi pero con fuente conmutada voy a terminar teniendo el mismo ruido que si uso un circuito normal para 12 V?
Por otro lado, el otro problema que tengo si decidiera usar circuitos de 12 V es que quiero usar parlantes de 8 ohms y los circuitos de 12 v son todos para 4 ohms.  


Qué recomendaciones me pueden dar?
Agradecería mucho links y/o toda información que me pueda ayudar a conseguir lo que me falta y decidir qué hacer.

Saludos desde Argentina y muchas gracias!
Marcelo


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Sep 27, 2006)

hola NEO101

Hay un circuito muy similar al que has presentado tu, como fuente de alimentacion, lo pongo a continuación.

No nos libramos de usar un transformador de gran tamaño, en las ideas que tenemos, en todas es necesario un transformador. Sigo pensando que debe haber otra manera de conseguir el voltaje e intensidad que necesitamos, ya que en las etapas de sonido comerciales, no cabe un transformador, sino serian del tamaño de caja de zapatos


----------



## masdb-Benicarlo (Sep 29, 2006)

Ya sabreis que para el diseño de una fuente que trabaje a 50Hz necesitareis un transformador acorde a la potencia. El coste es muy superior a lo que es una etapa de potencia de coche.

La etapa de coche utiliza una fuente conmutada de una frecuencia mas alta, con lo cual reduce el espacio y aumenta el rendimiento general. Los ruidos de la fuente conmutada son despreciables ya que dispone de una segunda fuente estabilizada y a la frecuencia de trabajo es prácticamente inaudible. 
En las fuentes conmutadas se utilizan  transistores mosfet del tipo IRPF44, y un transformador toroidal con nucleo ferrita. No es mas grande que medio huevo. El modo de funcionamiento es simetrico en su mayoria de diseños.  De forma que en la entrada del transformador disponemos de 12-0-12 a una frecuencia aproximada de 10Khz, y en la salida 24-0-24, con lo cual ya se dispone de una fuente aceptable en hifi. Rectificar 10K es muy facil, mucho mas que 50Hz. Basta con sendos condensadores electrolíticos, que en la salida proporcionan +34-0-34
En la mayoria de etapas de potencia de calidad baja se usan transistores bipolares para las salidas, y cuyo rendimiento es mas que aceptable.

El coste de una etapa de potencia MAGNAT ROC600, que son cuatro canales de 75W rms puenteable y con crossover para graves o agudos en la tienda está rondando los 65 euros mas impuestos, lo que de publico las puede situar cerca de los 120 euros. 

No merece la pena una aventura de fabricación artesanal, ya que luego estan las propiedades fisicas del invento. ¿que nos garantiza que despues de un tiempo las vibraciones no causen estragos en nuestra etapa casera? ¿y las protecciones por sobretemperatura y sobrecarga? Si se le va la olla al invento nos llevaremos los altavoces por delante. Y para optimizar el equipo, ¿fabricaremos tambien filtros activos acorde a las necesidades? Los subgraves en coche se instalan a frecuencias no superiores a los 100 Hz, que diseño casero no sucumbirá ante un funcionamiento extremo de un subgrave a 60Hz continuamente? ¿El resto de altavoces del vehiculo los haremos funcionar a full range? Es aconsejable hacer trabajar todos los altavoces a la frecuencia adecuada, es decir, un corte a 100hz en un altavoz de 5" de una puerta hace que el sonido sea mejor.

Un sinfin de cosas que solo tras haber hecho inventos uno se da cuenta que  Ni todo lo que reluce es oro ni es oro todo lo que reluce.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Sep 29, 2006)

AAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEENNNNN

Mejor explicado, y mas claro no has podido ser masdb-Benicarlo. Yo avandono la idea de fabricarme una etapa para el coche, y estoy convencido de que la gente que tenia la misma idea en mente, tambien lo hara.
Darte las gracias, por todo lo explicado y por los nuevos conceptos que nos has enseñado, y por hacernos ver, la realidad del asunto. Y a todas personas que han aportado ideas, esquemas, y opiniones.
Gracias a todos, y un cordial saludo


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 29, 2006)

Muy buena la explicación, tenés presentes todos los sub-aspectos.
Pero realmente, creo que la idea de hacerlo casero sigue siendo buena por algunas razones:
primero: hacer los filtros para cada uno de los parlantes no me parece algo demasiado complicado ni crítico. Las protecciones de sobretemperatura y cortos los integrados Hi-Fi también las tienen...
segundo (y FUNDAMENTAL): la cuestión que yo veo, es que las potencias de auto NO SON de alta fidelidad, todas están por encima del 3 o 5% REAL de distorsión, contra los 0.015 de una buena potencia Hi-Fi....

A su vez, me despertaste una curiosidad... qué quisiste decir con:

"Los subgraves en coche se instalan a frecuencias no superiores a los 100 Hz, que diseño casero no sucumbirá ante un funcionamiento extremo de un subgrave a 60Hz continuamente?"

Es decir, por qué debo pensar que es más crítica una frecuencia de 60 Hz que una de 1KHz por ejemplo? Es decir, a qué apuntaste?

Saludos y muchas gracias por participar, soy nuevo en el foro y veo que realmente está muy bueno, podemos compartir muchos conocimientos y aprender mucho.

Gracias!!!
Marcelo


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

HOLA a todos. Bueno con respecto a lo ke escriben en torno a ke no es muy conveniente lo de ensamblar y ocupar tiempo para un poder "casero" u "hechiso" para el automovil, yo diria ke ay y no razon. uan de ellas es ke por un lado pues el costo si se puede disparar dependiendo  del amplificador y materiales ke eso es uan realidad nunca vas poder bajar costos en contra de uno de fabrica a uno ek tu hagas, ya ke las fabricas consumen en mayoreo lso componentes porlotanto el csoto se abarata por miles en unidades. pero.... uno como estudiante aficionado u profesionista tiene ke experimentar, ademas en lo personal ami no me importa el invertir mas dinero en componentes para ensamblar un poder casero ke ir ala tienda y comprar uno ay fabricado por X compañia y eske de kienes han ensamblado algo en su casa porsi mismos y al momento de ver funcionar lo ke uno materializo se siente un gozo y uan satisfaccion, asi nos alal kedado feo el chasisi al tarjeta lo ke uds. kieran pero nada le llega a esa satisfaccion de ke uno pudo conseguir lo ke keria, repito en lo personal ami asi me pasa; por otro lado hay veces ke el mercado comercial no satisface lo ke uno kiere, he alli donde entra la necesidad de hacer algo por nosotros mismos, por eso existen este tipo de foros, yo lo ke les digo es ke no dejen de materializar sus sueños indistintamente de lo ke sea, no se desanimen sino luchan se kedan atras.


----------



## Alfgu (Sep 29, 2006)

Este circuito va a 12v, no lo he probado todavia porque esta en construcción.


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 2, 2006)

En realidad llega hasta 75 Watt pero con 10% de distorsión. para que se escuche decentemente no hay que pasarlo de los 55 Watt supuestamente.
Acá tenés el circuito probado, y la explicación:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/amp55/index.htm

Saludos!
Marcelo


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 2, 2006)

Pues no pasa nada mejor los 55wat si hacen menos distorsion, esque en otras webs he visto que daba muy buenos resultados con 70wat y con una distorsion del 3% nada mas.


----------

